# Estação La Crosse WS1600



## Kraliv (20 Fev 2007 às 00:04)

Estava a minha Maria folheando a revista das mulheres  (La Redoute) quando me despertou a atenção na _página não sei quantas da dita cuja _ uma série de Estações Meteorológicas  

A coisa ficou cá dentro matutando  e eis que...alguns dias depois, aparece, como que _convidando_, um foheto promocional com descontos até 40%  

- Olha lá!? Então tu não querias mandar vir uma meias destes franceses??? Perguntei eu de imediato à patroa.

...

Pronto! O resto, alguns de vocês, já sabem como é  


A *La Crosse WS1600*, assim se chama a estação, vem numa embalagem toda airosa, como podem ver e bem acondicionada







No interior, nota-se o cuidado na protecção que um artigo destes deve ter.
Os componetes vêm no interior daquele plástico rígido transparente






Os diversos componentes já fora da embalagem





Aqui podem ver o Pluviómetro e o Transmissor Termo-Higrométrico






o interior dos mesmos 





Pluviómetro mais ao pormenor





e o Transmissor Termo-Higrométrico 





Entrada para as fichas RJ do Pluviómetro e do Anemómetro





Anemómetro e respectivos suportes





A estação WS1600, que utiliza a tecnologia de transmissão "*Instant Transmission +*" ***





Respectivos dados (dimensões):

Estação : 165 X 31 X 142 mm 
Transmissor Termo-Higrométrico : 57 X 62 X 157 mm
Pluviómetro : 144 X 55 X 88 mm 
Anemómetro: 250 X 164 X 193 mm 


Características da estação:

*Calendário

*Relógio 12/24 c/ função despertador

*Previsão meteorológica através de 3 ícones com seta de tendência

*Temperatura exterior ºC ou ºF

*Higrometria exterior %RH

*Pressão atmosférica relativa em hPA ou em inHG

*Histograma da Pressão atmosférica (últimas 12h)

*Direcção do vento (16 direcções)

*Velocidade do vento em Km/h; mph ou m/s

*Escala Beuafort

*Windchill em ºC ou ºF

*Registo máximo da Velocidade do vento (c/ hora e data do registo)

*Alarme de alta velocidade do vento

*Alarme de tempestade

*Pluviometria total em _mm_ ou _inch_

*Transmissão dos dados em 868MHz com intervalos de 4,5 segundos (*IT+* )***

*Raio de transmissão de 100 metros



  


Resumindo: Não toca piano nem fala francês e não dá para ligar ao PC  


Mas permite guardar até 200 conjuntos de dados, registados automáticamente com intervalos fixos de 3h (portanto... 8 vezes ao dia)

A saber:

*Direcção do vento
*Velocidade do vento
*Windchill
*Temperatura e Higrometria exterior
*Pressão atmosférica
*Pluviometria total
*Histórico da pressão
*Tendência meteorológica
*Hora dos registos
*Data dos registos

Temos resma de informação num histórico para 25 dias .

A internet...paciência  _hacemos a la pata_







Quando a tiver a funcionar será assim como esta:







bonita  




*** "*Instant Transmission*". Ligação instantânea dos dados registados pelos diversos _captadores_ exteriores


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2007 às 01:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Sim senhor, uma excelente estação, pena não ter ligação ao PC mas pelo menos já deves ter algo com que te entreter nos próximos tempos


----------



## mocha (20 Fev 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Kraliv mas que grande prenda, toda XPTO 
quando for grande tb vou ter uma assim


----------



## Mago (20 Fev 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Muito fixe e o preço muito em conta...parabens!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2007 às 20:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Se o meu eu amigo kraliv tivesse lido este tópico desde o seu inicio, já certamente saberia da existência da dita estação . Mas por outro lado e vendo a coisa num prima optimista, assim soubeste dela praticamente quando veio o folheto promoção e poupaste uns euritos valentes!   

É realmente uma belíssima estação La Crosse, o senão é a falta de ligação ao PC, mas é bem melhor que o a minha estação/bengaleiro do lidl .

Agora queremos é vê-la montadinha e funceminar! E claro a debitar dados aqui para malta alentejana (vizinha) ter um excelente ponto de referência!

Muitos parabéns kraliv! Tu que foste o impulsionador das webcams online! 

E já agora, obrigado por partilhares estes momentos emocionantes para qualquer um de nós, que adora a meteorologia e sonha um dia chegar a ter um brinquedo destes em casa e poder enfim dizer, IM *já não dependo de ti sou AUTÓNOMO!!!!*


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Parabéns Kraliv  

Sem dúvida tu começas logo como estações semi-pro...
Aqui os do proletariado temos de nos contentar com a estação LIDL e suas amigas, mas não por muito tempo, a revolta está para breve!  

Pelo preço que foi realmente é desprezável o facto de não trazer ligação ao PC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pois de facto é uma boa estação eu tive indeciso entre a La Crosse e a Oregon mas depois a La Crosse perdia muito por não ter ligação ao pc o que é uma grande falha  depois optei pela Oregon que para alem de ter ligação ao pc nao tinha fios o que era muito porreiro e até hoje ainda não estou arrependido    

Agora Kraliv não te esqueças de começar a mandar dados aqui para a malta


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2007 às 21:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,


Obrigado a todos  


Creio ser esta a estação "ideal" para mim. E assim não gasto hoje 15, amanhã 25 e depois mais 35 e vou juntando uma colecção de _estações_
Não sou um entendido em meteorologia, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas acho _piada_ e tenho gosto pelos fenómenos ligados a ela.
Gostei deste modelo, gostei do preço e...pronto, cá tá ela  

Estou todo orgulhoso com a minha estação  (e contente pois claro  ), e esta é a parte mais importante para mim.

É apenas mais um hobby e uma maneira também de ter e fazer "conhecimentos" e amizades  




Quando tiver tempo faço a reportagem da Radiation Shield artesanal


----------



## Hugo Santos (8 Abr 2008 às 19:04)

boas, esta estação está na pixmania por 117,31€.
Acham que é uma boa compra?
http://www.pixmania-pro.com/pt/pt/589055/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html


----------



## Minho (8 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

Hugo Santos disse:


> boas, esta estação está na pixmania por 117,31€.
> Acham que é uma boa compra?
> http://www.pixmania-pro.com/pt/pt/589055/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html



É porreira só como já foi referido neste post o facto de não a poderes ligar directamente ao PC é uma grave falha. Sem ligação ao PC terás de passar os dados da estação para o PC de lápis e papel


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 19:30)

Hugo Santos disse:


> boas, esta estação está na pixmania por 117,31€.
> Acham que é uma boa compra?
> http://www.pixmania-pro.com/pt/pt/589055/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html



Olá Hugo!

Eu tenho essa estação e acho que é uma boa escolha... Não me tem desiludido de maneira alguma, tem bastantes opções e funcionalidades

O preço *com IVA* e *transporte* vai talvez ficar um pouco acima dos 150€..., mas para o que é, não acho muito caro

Quanto a ligação ao PC, não tem... foi esse o grande mal mas... ate agora aponto em papel... não é mau de todo


----------



## Hugo Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá Hugo!
> 
> Eu tenho essa estação e acho que é uma boa escolha... Não me tem desiludido de maneira alguma, tem bastantes opções e funcionalidades
> 
> ...



Pois, eu tenho a felicidade em poder mandar vir em nome da empresa, logo sem iva, o transporte fica uns 10€. Tambem achei um bom preço. E sim, venha de lá o papel e o lápis, por esse preço acho que vale a pena.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 16:05)

Boas,

Também estou interessado numa estação dessas, já pude ver que existe aqui bastante gente satisfeita com ela 

O meu único problema é onde meter o pluviómetro e o catavento/anemómetro, já que moro num terceiro andar, rodeado de prédios, e ainda por cima tenho problemas com a administração do prédio, pois nao querem que eu coloque nada no telhado... 

Alguém arranja solução para mim?


----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2008 às 14:11)

boas Frank_Tornado isso e sempre chato sei bem o que e isso não por experiência própria mas porque tenho vários amigos radio amadores que vivem em prédios e tem o mesmo problema não os deixam subir aos telhados 
Bem mas cá vai uma solução para tu poderes instalar a tua estação sem ser em telhados se tiveres estendal da roupa umas das soluções e ao pé das rondanas podes por um tubo e fixar os instrumentos da ws1600 nesse tubo fica parecido com esta foto http://bp1.blogger.com/_jvA3tFSh3EU/R0BLR3SEVOI/AAAAAAAACOg/Xg5jD9LaQbY/s1600-h/detalheestacao.jpg

Agora se tiveres muito tapado por prédios os valores do anemometro não vão ser    os melhores 
Quanto ao sensor de temperatura podes por noutro sitio mais abrigado pois só assim e que tens os valores +- correctos pois se fica ao sol e não tem abrigo as temperaturas vão ser elevadas
A ws 1600 faz transmissão ate 100m podes deixar tudo la fora que ela transmite para dentro de casa alem disso traz cabos para os sensores do vento e da chuva ligarem ao sensor da temperatura


----------



## Kraliv (27 Out 2008 às 15:23)

Boas,


As imagens já não estão  disponíveis.  

Sinto muito 

Se conseguir descobri-las no "baú" farei novamente o upload das mesmas





cumps


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 18:54)

ct5iul disse:


> boas Frank_Tornado isso e sempre chato sei bem o que e isso não por experiência própria mas porque tenho vários amigos radio amadores que vivem em prédios e tem o mesmo problema não os deixam subir aos telhados
> Bem mas cá vai uma solução para tu poderes instalar a tua estação sem ser em telhados se tiveres estendal da roupa umas das soluções e ao pé das rondanas podes por um tubo e fixar os instrumentos da ws1600 nesse tubo fica parecido com esta foto http://bp1.blogger.com/_jvA3tFSh3EU/R0BLR3SEVOI/AAAAAAAACOg/Xg5jD9LaQbY/s1600-h/detalheestacao.jpg
> 
> Agora se tiveres muito tapado por prédios os valores do anemometro não vão ser    os melhores
> ...



Obrigado Ct5iul. Já consegui arranjar maneira de colocar os instrumentos todos na varanda, e vou construír um abrigo para o sensor, pois assim obtenho dados mais fiáveis.  Depois meto aqui as fotos da montagem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:51)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Obrigado Ct5iul. Já consegui arranjar maneira de colocar os instrumentos todos na varanda, e vou construír um abrigo para o sensor, pois assim obtenho dados mais fiáveis.  Depois meto aqui as fotos da montagem



Óptimo, ficamos à espera dessa montagem e desses dados.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Boas, gostava de tirar uma dúvida.

* "Instant Transmission". Ligação instantânea dos dados registados pelos diversos captadores exteriores

Como se liga outros sensores á estação?


----------

